# Upgrading a cheapy Piko water tower



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, they aren't that inexpensive now, but they were when I bought mine....After a few years in the weather it was starting to look kind of ratty, too.

What I did:

1. moved the spout downward so it wasn't feeding from the side of the tank anymore.
2. replaced the single suspension chain (the attach hooks had crumbled anyway) with a more prototypical looking dual chain.

3. replaced the stretched out elastic hoops with wire and added the tightener castings.

4. built the pipe winterization structure underneath.
5. Added a ladder with anticlimber door, and a couple birds

6. Built a pump and anticlimber door for the Aero windmill that sits beside it.
7. trimmed them both in AV colors, then lightly weathered them

8. Sat the tank up on blocks because the cupola on my caboose knocked the spout off, again...


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job, always something to do on the RR it seems.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Good work! I've never seen anti-climers on model RR's, FWIW.

Also, nice-looking tin lamp in the background. You collect 'em?

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Oopps. Forgot to check the reply box.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, the lamp is a Rayo. Someplace I even gave the shade bracket for it, but not a proper green glass shade. 

There is a story behind that lamp. My ex's Great-grandmother had an identical one. Which my ex inherited. During one of our moves one of my ex's 'friends' broke into the house we were moving out of and stole a bunch of stuff, including the lamp. The PA state police claimed that there "wasn't enough evidence to prosecute", even though the woman admitted being in the house and returned half (the less valuable parts) of the stuff taken.... Beth was VERY upset, with her so-called friend, with the dismissive attitude of the police officer, and the fact that a family heirloom was gone. 

It took me 2 YEARS to find a replacement (that we could afford) with the same pattern as the stolen one, but I did.... about 6 months before my ex decided she wanted a separation. 

She brought it over for the table when she invited herself to Christmas dinner, and neglected to take it home again.... It can sit there, it doesn't bother me or take up much space. If she asks for it back, she can have it. 

I didn't say it was an exciting story.... 

I've never seen anti-climers on model RR's, FWIW. I'm not sure how prevelent they were in real life before the 1950's either. Maybe the other railroad modellers trust their layout's citizens more? lol. 


Actually, since the tower and windmill are right in the 'middle of town' - I thought it made sense to add them, or a chainlink fence... guess which one sounded easier.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 05 Jul 2009 04:15 PM 
Les, the lamp is a Rayo. Someplace I even gave the shade bracket for it, but not a proper green glass shade. 

There is a story behind that lamp. My ex's Great-grandmother had an identical one. Which my ex inherited. During one of our moves one of my ex's 'friends' broke into the house we were moving out of and stole a bunch of stuff, including the lamp. The PA state police claimed that there "wasn't enough evidence to prosecute", even though the woman admitted being in the house and returned half (the less valuable parts) of the stuff taken.... Beth was VERY upset, with her so-called friend, with the dismissive attitude of the police officer, and the fact that a family heirloom was gone. 

It took me 2 YEARS to find a replacement (that we could afford) with the same pattern as the stolen one, but I did.... about 6 months before my ex decided she wanted a separation. 

She brought it over for the table when she invited herself to Christmas dinner, and neglected to take it home again.... It can sit there, it doesn't bother me or take up much space. If she asks for it back, she can have it. 

I didn't say it was an exciting story.... 

/// Well, I'm sorry about the whole thing. My daughter just got her divorce finalized, maybe now she can put her life back together. Her ex, an idiot, waster and destroyer--one of those kind who need producers so they can live--destroyed her business, put a dent in my wife's (until I warned him off) and just made a pest out of himself. The reason I asked is that I collect 'coal oil' lamps. Had to sell my first collection to make room for an unexpected kid. Before we got electricity up the holler in 1952, we used kerosene lamps for real. Went to bed about dark for a reason. Now I've got a fair collection started again.

I've never seen anti-climers on model RR's, FWIW. I'm not sure how prevelent they were in real life before the 1950's either. Maybe the other railroad modellers trust their layout's citizens more? lol. 


Actually, since the tower and windmill are right in the 'middle of town' - I thought it made sense to add them, or a chainlink fence... guess which one sounded easier.

/// Yeah, I think I'm gonna add 'em, as I said, they're unusual. Today we woke up to no water. Had a main break in the night. I think the whole country's rotting down. It's looking rainy, if it does, I'm going to pull a downspout loose and collect some for the toilets.

I do not like this 'Notepad Font', FWIW. This is the first 'quote' I've done. Not going to complain, though.


----------

